# First Fosters



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

click on adoptable pet list.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - they are adorable , try not to fall in love with too many of them ( an impossible task I know ) . CONGRATULATIONS







and happy fostering . Sarah


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You are so GREAT for opening up your heart and home to these special ones! I think I would get so attached and want everyone to stay. 

Best Wishes that everyone will find a wonderful new home.

Jifner


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! This is such a wonderful thing you're doing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good for you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Those furbabies are great. It is so nice that you are able to foster some of them.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Having rescued a couple ourselves, we thank you for your efforts and kindness.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

They are all so sweet







I pray that Emo finds his forever home as well


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's so great that you are helping foster! Good for you!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's wonderful!!!!







Those puppies wouldn't want it any other way! Thank you for helping them gain a better life.


----------

